

Finding a Technical Co-Founder - MediaSquirrel
http://www.metamorphblog.com/2011/04/finding-a-technical-co-founder-for-your-startup.html

======
kls
All good points one I would add though is pitch a tech co-founder just as you
would a VC. You want them to invest their time and you need to show them why
your venture is better than their own ideas. If you are not telling them who
you are, what you bring to the table, what you want them to invest in, and how
you will make it successful you are going about it all wrong.

By far the worst mistake you can make is: you the non-technical person
dictating the platform in your ad for a tech co-founder. If you are non-
technical you have no business deciding the pro's or con's of a particular
platform doing so shows what constraints you are going to put the technical
co-founder under and says to them we are not equal, I just can't do it, but I
am going to dictate how we do it.

------
pauldisneyiv
As a non-tech founder, I have a few thoughts as well.

\- Respect the tech side. Learn the difference between a language and a
framework. Leverage the internet and the power of a library card to educate
yourself on at least a few general points.

\- Respect the relationship. You don't understand till you're in it; but a
partnership is truly a marriage of sorts. You likely would not choose a spouse
based on a few brief meetings over the net and an awkward face-to-face.
Develop a relationship, see how your work with one another and be genuine.

\- Respect the team. Don't force a partnership because you found someone to
code in RoR and you heard that was the "right" way to go. Find someone you can
truly be a partner with. You may be surprised at the great ideas you can come
up with together as oppose to the initial idea.

All that being said; every situation is different, as is every founder. Your
mileage can - and will - vary.

------
zohaibr
I had an idea and believed in it, took my own money; hired some Ruby
Developers offshore, hired a designer locally and built a MVP. Currently
working with test clients but need someone on board to be responsible for the
tech and own it. I have learnt a lot and I really respect and appreciate the
capabilities of a good hacker. Rather then spend time learning to code (which
I still am) I worked with the developers to really understand the basics and
run the company on my own. I can push and pull with Git, do little bit of DB
management, Heroku is AMAZING! and I love EC2. But to grow more I need a guy
who can own the code and really believe in the product.

This is my approach for hiring a good Technical CO-Founder!

~~~
swampplanet
That's a good way, IMO. I think a lot of non-tech co-founders should look more
at outsourcing the development. When even Jrs at good computer schools already
have jobs with the big guys, either a tech co-founder really gets your vision
and is totally in synch with you (rare) or they have a lot of their own ideas.
Let's face it the track record of companies founded without a tech co-founder
is dismal and I think that's because the non-tech co-founder has no
appreciation for the tech side.

I happen to be a non-tech with a CS degree (old) but at least I know what's
involved having come from development. We need to educate ourselves so at
least we can have a cogent conversation with techs. One way to do that is to
build something with our own resources.

I think also having a prototype that you can at least test customers with and
even maybe make a sale or two will go a long way towards swaying a tech co-
founder candidate.

------
techcofounder
just had a good laugh. thanks for posting!

I think point #3 is most important for non-tech guys to understand. If I'm
building the product, you better have more than just an idea. Do you have
experience in this industry, funding, strategic advisors, distribution, etc?
Why should I work with you when there are a million other business guys with
equally crazy ideas out there?

~~~
ndaugherty18
Yeah, I love when someone pitches me to help them build a web app for their
"great idea" and then think thats it. Just because you have an MBA and an idea
does not entice me.

------
bradhe
All good but as someone else mentioned: #3 is the biggest one. And what's even
scarier is if your tech guy doesn't realize #3 is the biggest one, you should
find a new tech guy!!

That said, man I see a lot of these posts...where are all these non-tech
people? I'm a tech guy and I can't find a good non-tech guy! Maybe I stink...

~~~
swampplanet
I totally agree. As a non-tech co-founder it is up to me to sell value to the
prospective tech co-founder, investor and eventually to the customer. If I
can't do that then why work with me. That's my main function.

All that being said, I think there is a call for humility on the tech side of
things too (I know I might get flamed for this) but most good BD people I know
may not be able to code but they do know the business and what is possible.
Any great product will go no where without good sales and marketing and that's
a fact. Both sides have to have respect for each other's visions.

------
FrancescoRizzi
I'm going to post the same comment every time I see "How to find a technical
co-founder?" or similar post, sorry: it's easier than you think: contact me
and you might have just found one.

~~~
swampplanet
Hi Francesco,

How do I contact you?

